# Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - 2. HD-Trailer



## PCGamesRedaktion (7. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - 2. HD-Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - 2. HD-Trailer


----------



## Cityboy (7. Januar 2013)

ypie yah yeay, Arschkopf  *Im Februar ist Kino angesagt*


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Januar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall! 

"Was ist das...eine Piratenpistole?"......
...das ist Oldschool..............so wie Du....

zu geil!


----------



## Exar-K (8. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich fühlt sich der Teil wieder nach Die Hard an und nicht nach einem x-beliebigen Actionfilm wie Teil 4.


----------

